# imposters? What kind of birds?



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

So when we were out hunting canadian geese today i noticed these weird looking things. First off let me tell u this is only my second year watefrowl hunting, so i aint the greatest at identify birds in teh air, though I am getting better at.

Anyways, From a distance these birds look like geese to ME. They are mostly black if not all black, longer necks, but a different shape then geese. The ones we saw were usually in a pretty good sized flock.

Do you have neidea waht these are?

Thanx
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds like some good ol' cormorants to me.. Look alot lot geese but have faster wingbeats, don't make any noise, and have a slightly longer tail


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

they prolly weren't cormorants, im guessing they were cormopieceof$hits. A relative of the cormorants, that also serve no purpose


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HAHA sounds like the case. For a little while they look like geese, then you are like ahh.. humm then it clicks.

The singles are the worst, when they are coming right at you and you can't see there tail. They do go up and down alot more then geese, and tend to fly in odd ways. Unlike the Canadians straight to business flight plan.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

averyghg said:


> they were cormopieceof$hits


 :withstupid:

A few years back there were some fish farmers that stocked walleyes in some ponds at my Grandma's farm. They were having serious problems with these things, so they got a permit from the DNR to shoot them on those certain ponds. It was awesome, they would show up and walk up to me with boxes of shot gun shells and ask if I would shoot them. That summer of revenge was fun.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

thanks for the quick responses guys, i guess they must be cormorants....ne body got ne pics of them?


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

One more tip that may help. When the birds are a long way away, watch their wings. Usually a comorant with stop its wings and glide along for a while. Canada geese usually cup their wings when they plan on landing somewhere and are usually very close. Cormy seem to stop their wingbeats all the time. Good luck


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

What a great looking bird! LOL


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/volunteer/ma ... orant.html


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

go here:

http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/68/ove ... orant.aspx

Ryan


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for all teh help guys....Now i know how to identify the difference, so next time i wont have to get all excited for geese and they turn out to be these things....I think i heard them making a sound, do they make kind of an annoying squeeky sound?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

earlier this year my bro was on hot pursuit of what he thought was canada's, he followed them for about a mile then realized they were commorants, he stopped and talked to a fellow hunter, and told him what he had just done, here's the funny part, the other hunter had followed them for over 7 miles and just realized it, talk about a wastful bird that serves no purpose in life!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha u sure that was your brother and not u jwdinius1.............


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have heard them making a deep gurgling sound. It almost sounds like they are puking. I guess i have heard they do puke fishermen that get too close or under their nest. Probably a bunch or rotten fish guts. LOL


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Crow ducks


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> A few years back there were some fish farmers that stocked walleyes in some ponds at my Grandma's farm. They were having serious problems with these things, so they got a permit from the DNR to shoot them on those certain ponds. It was awesome, they would show up and walk up to me with boxes of shot gun shells and ask if I would shoot them. That summer of revenge was fun.


I'm calling bullsh*t. :bs:


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

chris lillehoff said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > A few years back there were some fish farmers that stocked walleyes in some ponds at my Grandma's farm. They were having serious problems with these things, so they got a permit from the DNR to shoot them on those certain ponds. It was awesome, they would show up and walk up to me with boxes of shot gun shells and ask if I would shoot them. That summer of revenge was fun.
> ...


I believe it. The blue dog fish Hatchery in Waubay has a permit to shoot Comorants.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Got ur side here Dive-He's legit


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

northerngoosehunter said:


> The blue dog fish Hatchery in Waubay has a permit to shoot Comorants.


i am sorry i incorrectly read the statement. I didn't see that they were farming the fish....which would be an income provider.

Like geese in a newly sprouted bean field. WHACK.....WHACK! :sniper:


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

They make me quite mad because they look so much like geese from a distance tha tu chase over to them as fast as you can to find that they are nothing but a pesky fish bird


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Didn't the DNR just kill a bunch of comorants on Leech Lake with air riffles this last summer? Or the summer past? If my memory serves me correct, they shot a couple of thousand of the fish eaters.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Was hunting a public lake here...yes theres lakes in Easter Sodak. And we were pounding the teal when we thought what was geese coming towards us. We called and called and as they approached that squakyness you were talking about shot our dreams down.

There pointless birds


----------



## Josh_Flem (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah they did a hunt to reduce the numbers, from what I hear it has been quite succesful and the fish populations are getting back on track. My question is why is there not a season for them, and what are they good for??

Josh



Gooseguy10 said:


> Didn't the DNR just kill a bunch of comorants on Leech Lake with air riffles this last summer? Or the summer past? If my memory serves me correct, they shot a couple of thousand of the fish eaters.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

To identify comorants from geese.......look for the "*GLIDE*".

When they fly, they glide. And then you know there not geese. But they can be deceptive.

:sniper:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah you can always tell by the glide!

Kinda a funny story from last weekend...

I was hunting near the twin cities metro area with a buddy of mine on one of the local public wetlands. By the way this lake is huge with a lot of backwater and what appears to be good hunting spots. It holds a fair amount of birds early in the season. Anyway, this was my first time hunting this spot and never scouted it. We just went where my friend thought we should go because he did all right there the weekend prior. So we get out there around 4 am because I guess if you don't get there that early you don't get a spot. Well we got there at that time and there were already tons of vehicles there. Oh well, right? We ended up getting the spot we wanted, waited until 30 min before shooting time to set up the decoys (wma rules). Shooting time roles around and right off the bat a bunch of teal/wood ducks buzz us and we end up shooting four. Once it began getting lighter out the birds, especially the mallards began flying real high. It was the funniest thing watching the birds look at all the decoy spreads in such a confused way, hear all the duck kazoo's, get shot at and of course missed because these hunters would shoot when the birds were 100 + yards away and then would fly away. Well we never shot any more birds because of these skybuster's located about 100 yards or so away from where we were set up at. It really got me frustrated because I swear there were more hunters than birds out there. But to get to the point (this got a little longer than I expected) a bunch of cormorants came our way right before we began picking up the dekes and knowing that I'm surrounded by a bunch of inexperienced / retarded / or whatever hunters, I thought when the cormorants came close to a group of hunters I'd blow my goose call. Sure enough as soon as I did that they started blasting! Of course they missed. I guess the moral of the story is, hunting around the twin cities in public places really sucks! If it comes to that for me to go hunting, I guess I'll have to find another hobby/obsession. Also, when we were paddling out of there, there were groups of hunters honestly 50 yards or so away from one another. I couldn't believe it. I'm fairly new to the Twin Cities area, never hunted on public water close by, but I've heard stories like this before, but never believed it could be that bad.

Good luck hunting!


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Good Story!!!


----------

